# ETHNAUDIO Ethnic Vst-Plugins ......Count down to release......



## certac (May 22, 2015)

*Ethnaudio* coming to your liking in 2 months....!
Demos;

https://soundcloud.com/ethnaudio


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 22, 2015)

Interesting stuff. I'm always a sucker for ethnic instruments!


----------



## Mystic (May 22, 2015)

Very interesting. Will keep my eyes out for more information.


----------



## playz123 (May 22, 2015)

Looking forward to learning more. I enjoyed listening to your demos.


----------



## tmm (May 24, 2015)

Been waiting for a really good, convincing, playable Kemence VI for some time. This looks promising!


----------



## certac (May 27, 2015)

Thanks so much.....
I will release new demos in one month;Bouzoki,Ney,Ensemble Istanbul Strings,Baglama,Mey,Zurna,Elektrik Saz,Clarinet,Tulum,Kemenche and more,,,,,,


----------



## certac (Sep 17, 2015)

*Ethnaudio
Strings Of Anatolia

STRING INSTRUMENTS;*
_Group Strings 
Solo Violin 
Turkish Oud 
Turkish Kanoun 
Bouzouki 
Baglamas 
Elektrik Saz 
Kemence 
Cura_


----------



## certac (Sep 17, 2015)

*Ethnaudio 
Breath Of Anatolia*

*BREATH INSTRUMENTS*
_Doudouk
Turkish Klarnet 1
Turkish Klarnet 2
Mey A,C,D,E Keys...
Ney A and D Keys..
Zurna A,D,C
Tulum A_


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 17, 2015)

Excellent.
Theres 3 instruments I see I want already.
With PLAY and LASS I just dont see any more ensemble strings unless they are ethnic.
Winds most appreciative.
A new improved version of GSIF Origins.
I do an ethnic intro to an old obscure 70s hard rock song named From A Dry Camel by Dust people not only love the ethnicity but the drastic change to the song.

People love samples.
So nice that most seem decades behind the times compared to us spoiled folks.

Catchy brand name and PR + demos.


----------



## certac (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for your opinions...
We'll release (hope) in october....
We are readying official networking now.....


----------



## shakuman (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Certac.
Any news about the release date? also are these a new samples or same as pa3x usb stick?

Shakuman.


----------



## certac (Nov 1, 2015)

We are working for releasing.I hope in December....
All samples different from pa series.....


----------



## shakuman (Nov 3, 2015)

Good luck Certac!


----------



## shakuman (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Certac.
Any news about the release date? it's January now! Happy New Year.


----------



## Chris Porter (Jan 11, 2016)

I just stumbled upon this thread. Looks like these instruments still aren't for sale, huh? They look really interesting and would love to try them out. Is the developer still planning on releasing these at some point?


----------



## Mystic (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm guessing they ran into some development issues. I'm sure it's still coming.


----------



## certac (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi 
We are making last edits and adds......I hope will be release in February-March.....
Sorry for latency.....:(


----------



## ttlhck9 (Mar 14, 2016)

Certac,

Now that the libraries are available, can you tell us about some of the features? Specifically:

1. What is the size of each library, and are they compressed to .ncw?
2. Do all of the instruments have multiple articulations? If so, are they loaded and selected within a single patch?
3. Are dynamic / velocity layers and round-robin samples implemented?

I have been looking forward to this release, and hope to purchase soon. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Porter (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, I definitely would like some more information. The libraries are not cheap and there's almost no information on the website about them. I'd love a full articulation list, audio demos, and a walkthrough video showing the raw sounds in action. Without that it's just too much money to risk being disappointed.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 15, 2016)

Agreed. Walkthrough videos are a must.


----------



## certac (Mar 16, 2016)

ttlhck9 said:


> Certac,
> 
> Now that the libraries are available, can you tell us about some of the features? Specifically:
> 
> ...




Hi 
1-Strings Of Anatolian;2.1gb
Breath of ANatolian:1.1gb
Non compressed
2-All instruments have got different articulation and with sampled articulation....We did not use 1 sample again again in another group....
3-All instruments has got Round robin function,dynamic with velocity function....
If you can below demo you will see this functions....

"https://www.youtube.com/embed/J83PcBTMOZQ"


----------



## certac (Mar 16, 2016)

Chris Porter said:


> Yes, I definitely would like some more information. The libraries are not cheap and there's almost no information on the website about them. I'd love a full articulation list, audio demos, and a walkthrough video showing the raw sounds in action. Without that it's just too much money to risk being disappointed.


 Hi
We are ready new demos and videos about these projects....
I hope you will learn some things about our projects specifications....
There are 23 and 28 instruments in each one pack...
And all records and edits really taken long times from our in the past time.....
I hope first customers write them opinion about our projects...Because first customer very very happy now.....
We are happy now for them happinies.....


----------



## osmani armend (Jan 6, 2019)

certac said:


> *Ethnaudio
> Breath Of Anatolia*
> 
> *BREATH INSTRUMENTS*
> ...




How can i download it please ?


----------



## whiskers (Jan 6, 2019)

osmani armend said:


> How can i download it please ?


http://www.ethnaudio.com/buy-now/


----------

